# Good, Reliable, HEI REv Limiter?



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm about to pull out what's left of my hair here. 

So far, I'm 0 for 2 on HEI rev limiters. I've tried both the standalone MSD 8728 unit that uses chips, and I've tried the Mallory 699 HEI module with built in limiter. Both of them have crapped out on me, one stranded me and cost me a tow home (the MSD), the other didn't even last through the first hour of driving after intalling it (the Mallory) - but at least it didn't strand me.

Does anyone know of a solid, reliable rev limiter that works with HEI? :willy:

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Heck sounds like you've about exhausted your options there Bear. 

I have heard good things about PerTronix in general and they have one but I can't find a single review on it anywhere. 

PerTronix 600 Digital REV Limiter

Other than that I have heard of people wiring up there own. And I certainly wouldn't put it past you to go that route. 

Good luck, I know you're about due for some GOOD luck!

S


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe you could just put a block of wood under the gas pedal?


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had my MSD system for three years and not had a problem. Also no one in are car club has brought up that they were having problems with MSD.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I sure had a problem with MSD! Although they repaired it under warranty and I've got it back now, I'm not sure I'm going to give it another opportunity to fail me.

Bear


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> I'm about to pull out what's left of my hair here.
> 
> So far, I'm 0 for 2 on HEI rev limiters. I've tried both the standalone MSD 8728 unit that uses chips, and I've tried the Mallory 699 HEI module with built in limiter. Both of them have crapped out on me, one stranded me and cost me a tow home (the MSD), the other didn't even last through the first hour of driving after intalling it (the Mallory) - but at least it didn't strand me.
> 
> ...


your right foot....


----------

